# Sticky  A brief guide to the care of Cavies (aka Guinea Pigs)



## CarolineH

*Carolines' Cavy Care Sheet* ​*Housing 
*The great thing about cavies is that they can live indoors or out! 
But beware! They do not like draughts, and if outdoor living, ensure there is a draught-free area for them to go to. 
A wooden hutch is traditional for guinea pigs out of doors, but plastic and wire frame cages are now widely available, though quite expensive, but suitable only for indoor use. Cover the hutch or put it inside a shed etc in winter as cavies do not like damp. In cold winter months provide plenty of hay for your cavy to keep warm in! 
Hot weather poses special problems for guinea pigs. As a general rule if we humans feel hot, then chances are so will our guinea pigs! 
*Here are some quick-brief tips to help keep your pet happy in the summer.
*Always keep out of direct sunlight. 
Make sure they have a regular and fresh supply of water. 
If kept out of doors make sure cats or other animals cannot get in at them. 
Guinea pigs do not like drafts, so make sure they have shelter. 
*Rabbits and cavies. 
*Often cavies are housed with rabbits, especially at pet stores. It is a common practice, but the advice from most expert sources is - DON'T DO IT! If kept outdoors, they are often considered as company for each other but a rabbit has very powerful back legs which often do great harm to the more fragile cavy! Also, they are different species, and in general terms should not be kept together as their dietary requirements differ. Rabbits can be carriers of a bacteria called Bordetella Bronchiseptica which does not normally cause any problems for the rabbit but can cause pneumonia in a guinea pig! Although not all rabbits carry this bacteria, many do without apparent symptoms so therefore do not keep your guinea pig and rabbit housed together!
*Feeding. 
*Cavies need vitamin C so rabbit food is entirely unsuitable for them! Feed them on proper cavy/guinea pig food and supplement this with lots of good quality hay and fresh vegetables DAILY along with a constant supply of clean water.
*Toys.* 
Cavies appreciate cardboard tubes stuffed with hay and maybe big tubes to run through but on the whole, they just don't 'do' toys. Harness and leads are NOT suitable for caviies even though they may be sold for them! There are no safety standards for small animal equipment and the buyer must use their own common sense and not buy them! Cavies placed on the floor instinctively want to run and hide. They do NOT want to go for a walk with you and may panic and hurt themselves if restrained on a harness and lead. Also, exercise wheels and balls are NOT kind for guinea pigs. They will rarely use wheels anyway and will become quickly overheated and stressed if placed in a ball. All a cavy wants out of life is a comfortable home, a nice enclosed run for warmer weather in the garden and things to hide in as well as water and a proper diet.


----------



## Jazzy

Excellent post.


----------



## emzybabe

good information! you should request to make a sticky thread like we have done in the rabbit forum. this way everyone can have input and give good links etc. 

on the rabbit and guinea bit, I would also add that rabbits may hump gunieas and brake there pelvises as they cant take the weight or the aggressiveness. also they speak different languages and cant understand each other, but will huddle for warmth. also they have massive differences in dietary requirements, by feeding your guinea pig often cheaper rabbit food they are missing out on the essential vitamin C that they cannot naturally produce like rabbits can, this can cause a variety of health problems including scurvy.


----------



## CarolineH

Thank you to you both. It is simply a handout I used to give to new owners when I bred cavies.  I just though I would share it on here as I no longer have to print it out due to keeping them all as pets now. I hope some may find it useful. It is only a starter as far as research goes and people should do more. The info is out there people - Go Google! :wink5:

 I don't mind at all if anyone else wants to add bits to it as Emzybabe has done as it is only meant as a basic guide anyway.


----------



## CAZ37

Hi - great post. Do you have any advice on 2 storey hutches for guinea pigs? I got one a week ago but mine 2 just wont use the ramp.

Any advice hugely appreciated!!


----------



## CarolineH

Hi Caz37. Try putting bedding all the way down the ramp and then spreading their very favourite veg in small pieces up and down it. Make this the only place veg is put for a few days and they will soon realise that the ramp is good news.


----------



## pinkdiesel

hi im looking at getting guinea pigs after christmas is there anything eles you should`t do cos i was going to get a ball and everything thanks


----------



## CarolineH

pinkdiesel said:


> hi im looking at getting guinea pigs after christmas is there anything eles you should`t do cos i was going to get a ball and everything thanks


Guinea pigs should never be put in exercise balls as I stated.:blush2: I know they are advertised on ebay etc as suitable but take it from me that they are most certainly not. Guinea pigs are shy animals who would sooner run and hide under neath things and in corners than charge around a room in a ball. They are better off snuggling on your knee on a towel whilst you groom them or feed them veg than playing with toys. In fact, guinea pigs just don't 'do' toys. Neither do they 'do' harnesses. Harnesses are a dangerous idea where the naturally nervous, panicky guinea pig is concerned!

There's plenty of basic info in my original post. There is also lots of info online and some good guinea pig forums where you can find even more out. All it takes is a 'search'.


----------



## georgefan

Hi

I need some advice. I was given a pair of boy piggies in December 08, along with their two tier hutch which they love.

They have fresh fruit/veg every morning and fresh food every afternoon. I also have a bottle of fresh water on both levels for them.

The problem I have, they have started gnawing the ramp! Is there anything I can do to stop this? The way they are going they will eat through it and won't be able to get up to the upper level! Also it is only the ramp they gnaw, no other parts of the hutch at all!

Thanks for any advice you can give

Mel xx


----------



## CarolineH

Hi there

All you can do is reinforce the ramp by covering it with another piece of wood etc. Cavies need to chew and it will be extra fibre too. Always give your cavies plenty of new hay every day as chewing that helps to satisfy their urge for more fibre and may mean less chewing! This also goes for cavies who chew each others hair as well although unfortunately with some cavies that problem can become a habit.


----------



## georgefan

Oh thanks for that, will give it a try. 

Is it worth me putting a piece of wood in the hutch aswell? and if so, is there a certain sort I should use?

I also have 2 pairs of girls in 2 hutches and although they have nibbled their hutches a little, nothing on this scale!

Thanks again

Mel xx:smile5:


----------



## CarolineH

Apple wood or willow is good. You can buy packs of willow sticks and willow toys aimed at rabbits and chinchillas in Pets At Home or online, Ebay? Also, simple, untreated offcuts of untreated pine and also parrot toy parts. Mine tend to prefer willow toys! I also give mine those 'Chubes' sold for rabbits etc.  If the wood you get is straight from a tree, ensure that it is properly dried out. Oh and also, pine cones!


----------



## georgefan

Hi

Thanks for this, will visit pet shop this morning, and get some for them all~ can't treat one without the others lol!

Thanks again

Mel xx


----------



## hazyreality

Definately willow balls to help with the chewing. My 2 boys have destroyed a whole willow ball that they got for xmas!

*Heidi*


----------



## Baby British

Have recently acquired 4 piggies myself and didn't realise how often they need their nails clipping. It might be worth mentioning that in the OP and also a guide on the best way to do this if attempting it yourself.


----------



## Emmily

I used to have three guinea pigs years ago. I was shocked one summers day to discover I'd been offering my guinea pigs warm water.

Although the hutch was partly shaded, the front, which held the water bottle was in sunlight, the sun had heated not only the water, but the metal tip at the end which they drank from, so I had to find a way to shade the water bottle.

For a tunnel for my guinea pigs, mostly for in their run, I had a couple of cut off piece of carpet tube, the thick cardboard tubes that carpets are delivered on; not sure they're classed as safe, but I never had any problems with them.

Guinea pigs are my favourite small pet, we can't afford any more pets at the momnet, but would very much like to keep guinea pigs again, one day.  

(Hmmm though not sure how practical that would be with two terrier crosses :eek6


----------



## PetsRUs

Another thing to remember when buying a guinea pig, there is no need to buy a luxury house or mini home for them to rest in. I was tempted too, but I bought a cheap plastic stool for only £1.00, and is bigger than a standard cage.


----------



## CarolineH

PetsRUs said:


> Another thing to remember when buying a guinea pig, there is no need to buy a luxury house or mini home for them to rest in. I was tempted too, but I bought a cheap plastic stool for only £1.00, and is bigger than a standard cage.


I bought some small plastic storage boxes and cut doorways in one side of them. They may great hideys and are easy to wash plus no floor to be soiled. They just sit on the hay in the hutch or run.


----------



## Jamie760

PetsRUs said:


> Another thing to remember when buying a guinea pig, there is no need to buy a luxury house or mini home for them to rest in. I was tempted too, but I bought a cheap plastic stool for only £1.00, and is bigger than a standard cage.


Sometimes, the stool may be to high for the Guinea Pig. You could buy a cheap plastic igloo, which gives them more comfort. I would also recommend those log tunnels. Although, when I give them floor time. I make cardboard houses and tubes, paper bags, newspaper tents, a cosy, cuddle cups and even a play tent.


----------



## happysaz133

Carmez said:


> Do u even get these?
> Wonder if guineas like them and if they are safe?


They are available, but very dangerous to guinea pigs backs, so best to avoid them


----------



## CarolineH

Guinea pigs neither like nor need exercise balls. Plus using one would overheat the guinea pig. Avoid, avoid, avoid.


----------



## animalsme

Thank you : ) 
You are very kind to share

Have been searching for this for couple of hours!


----------



## SandyR

Hi

I have 3 piggies in a two story hutch. When the weather is bad are they ok to stay in the hutch. I hear they should not get feet and belly wet but the ground is always damp in winter. Also is it right you should not bring them indoors if they are outside all the time. I'm just worried they are not getting enough exercise.

Thanks


----------



## swatton42

SandyR said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3 piggies in a two story hutch. When the weather is bad are they ok to stay in the hutch. I hear they should not get feet and belly wet but the ground is always damp in winter. Also is it right you should not bring them indoors if they are outside all the time. I'm just worried they are not getting enough exercise.
> 
> Thanks


This might sound daft but is your 2 storey hutch a 2 storey hutch, or a hutch with a run underneath? If it's a 2 storey hutch with a wooden base they should be OK, if not I would probably say it is too damp at the moment for them.

Outdoor guinea pigs are OK coming inside for short-ish periods of time i.e. cuddles or indoor exercise. If they are inside for a long time like overnight then you have to be careful putting them back in the hutch due to the differences in temperature - inside and outside.

HTH


----------



## SandyR

Thanks for the reply. 

It's a two story hutch with wood at the bottom. Good to know they can come indoors for a couple of hours. We have an indoor run we can use.


----------



## swatton42

If it's a wooden bottom then the damp from the ground shouldn't effect them realy as long as you follow proper husbandry practices and change the bedding before it gets to wet from pig pee.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I would love to have a pair of guinea pigs, I've seen some really cute, colourful fluffy ones recently, and have heard they're very good pets, however I have 2 cats and one of them has already been catching fully grown rats, even though he's only 10 months old!! So I don't think it's a practical idea!! But I wish it were 

Does anyone have any advice about cats and guinea pigs? I guess an adult guinea pig is quite big for a cat to actually try and catch, but of course the cage must be very secure!!!


----------



## wind1

I have 3 cats and 4 guinea pigs. My two oldest cats take no notice of the guinea pigs at all. My youngest cat is just under a year old and she is fascinated by them, particularly my little 6 week old one as he is very small and runs fast. Obviously the guinea pigs are kept in secure hutches and runs so the cats would never be able to get to them but often they will come up to the front of the hutch and touch noses with the cat (the 6 week old doesn't yet but the older ones do), they don't seem to be at all bothered by her.


----------



## addi

Hi. Im New to the site and the wonderful world that is guiena pigs. I adopted a male 2 months ago at the age of 15 months and my daughter's have hjust had 10 wk oldfemale babies. My question is should I get my male neutered so he can enjoy their company or leave him on his own as he been housed alone for 8 months now? I know the procedure risky for them so don't want to put him through any undo stress. Any advice greatly appreciated. Cariad.


----------



## I own many pets

My guinea pigs Squeak at me when I pass them even i hav fed them gave them water even wen iv had them out for hours it quite funny


----------



## 106animalsxxx

Hey I have 7 piggies well I call them that! 
I have a elderly boar called Ginger who is about 4 years old I know that when things t old they get really skinny but I was wondering if any of you could suggest any food I could give him to fatten him up a bit!! I am increasing his dry food but he does not seem to eat that as much as the vegetables!! Any suggestion s???


----------



## kay327

Very great info!!!! I recently got a 3 1/2 week old male guniea pig he is so adorable! I keep trying to post a picture of him but i cannot figure out how..i have other pets that i would like to share with you guys. Anyway that is again, very very helpful and good information!!!!!! i am new here to and still trying to figure everything out lol!


----------



## QueenMoo

Fantastic!


----------

